# Building an Octane One Void (2019)



## Thefoodman52 (Nov 10, 2018)

Howdy, haven't been super active here. Most been invovled with older MTB builds and older road bikes. I rode an older DJ at the local pump track, fell in love, and CRC had a sale on these frames so I jumped on it.

I'm having one issue though. I cannot for the life of me find a bolt-on 10x135 rear wheel. Everything I can find is quick release, or it's a 12x142 thru axle, which seems like it's just too wide for the frame. From Octane's site, it says the rear horizontal dropouts are spaced for standard MTB 10x135 rears.

Noting that I have very little clue about anything to do with thru axles, thru bolts, etc., does anyone have an idea of where they can point me to look? I've built wheels before, so I'm open to the idea of just buying a hub and lacing my own wheel (again), however outright buying a wheel would be the preferred (lazier) route for me.

Bear in mind, this is a cheaper frame, with a straight steerer, and it'll likely just be getting a cheaper fork with a 9mm QR wheel up front. Not looking to spend a fortune on a top-tier rear wheel, but I have a decent budget for it.


----------



## Thefoodman52 (Nov 10, 2018)

Seems like the NS Rotary is my only option, unless I can just slap a solid 10x148mm steel axle into a regular QR wheel. Just have to find a loose-bearing rear wheel I suppose, unless someone has a better option.


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

I have the same frame with a rigid 29'r 100mm width fork. Any bolt on hub will work provided it is the right width. The 10mm axle size is the same as bolt on 3/8" track hubs. Mine has 22mm wide XC 9mm QR wheels on it with MKS track tensioners in back. But the front skewer comes loose all the time and after two years the back wheel is starting to show signs of impending failure. Which is remarkable considering they are lightweight wheels with bladed spokes and what they have been put through, 4' drops to flat, dirt jumps, 7000 attempts at an endo 180. Given how hard it is to find that size, and the fact that most wheels are not built for that kind of abuse, I'm going to build my own with Formula hubs and nice wide Halo rims. Think this is what most people do for their DJ/Trials bikes. Any wheels built for that now is for through axle with the newer hub widths and crazy expensive.


----------

